# Guild Wars 2: Systemanforderungen bekannt - Das sind die minimalen System-Specs



## SebastianThoeing (13. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guild Wars 2: Systemanforderungen bekannt - Das sind die minimalen System-Specs* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Guild Wars 2: Systemanforderungen bekannt - Das sind die minimalen System-Specs


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. März 2012)

25 GB Platz auf der Festplatte?  was machen die? 5 Kinofilme in HD Qualität da abladen?


----------



## LostHero (13. März 2012)

Tools und Lizenzen zur Datenkomprimierung kosten halt Geld .


----------



## Cromox (13. März 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> 25 GB Platz auf der Festplatte?  was machen die? 5 Kinofilme in HD Qualität da abladen?



Haste dir mal die riesigen Karten angesehen? Sowas braucht halt viel Platz. Wir sind halt nicht mehr im Jahr 2000 wo alles auf eine handliche CD passt. Die Tera Beta braucht beispielsweise auch knapp 24 GB auf der Festplatte.


----------



## Morathi (14. März 2012)

25 GB Oo. Na dann wird das seit langer, langer Zeit wohl mal wieder ein Spiel dass ich mir physisch zulegen werde .


----------



## DonIggy (14. März 2012)

Morathi schrieb:


> 25 GB Oo. Na dann wird das seit langer, langer Zeit wohl mal wieder ein Spiel dass ich mir physisch zulegen werde .


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass Du bei Spielstart keine 25GB laden musst!? Während des Spielens werden Bereiche vorgeladen.
Am Anfang brauchst Du lediglich einen Bruchteil an Speicher.


----------



## Luzzifus (14. März 2012)

Das Spiel ist sowas von gekauft! ^^


----------



## Morathi (16. März 2012)

Klar, aber ich finds dann trotzdem angenehmer dass als hardware daheim liegen zu haben . Man setzt ja dann ab und an auch mal wieder System neu auf und so. Ich erinnere mich noch an den WoW Alptraum, da erstmal wieder x GB neu zu laden.


----------



## ipappnasei (7. Mai 2012)

hay leute ich hab vor mir diesen pc zu kaufen glaubt ihr damit kann man auf der höchsten einstellung spielen? habt ihr einen besseren vorschlag? falls ja bitte posten. danke im voraus


----------



## FellOhren (23. Mai 2012)

Hallöchen, geht das spiel auch mit einer Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Graka ?  (acer aspire 5732Z)   Lg.


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. Mai 2012)

FellOhren schrieb:


> Hallöchen, geht das spiel auch mit einer Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
> Graka ?  (acer aspire 5732Z)   Lg.


Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wird GW2 mit dieser Hardware nicht laufen. Ich bin mir nicht einmal sicher, ob man damit GW1 flüssig spielen könnte.


----------



## Aminara (16. Juli 2012)

Hellou Leute.. Eine Frage.. Das Spiel läuft mit maximaler Grafik auf folgendem System oder? ^^

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q9300 @ 2.50GHz (4 CPUs)
8192MB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series

Doofe Frage will aber nur sichergehen 

mfg


----------



## Cromox (16. Juli 2012)

Hi,

deine Grafikkarte (und auch der Prozessor) hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. Das wird also mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht bei dir auf max. laufen. Dann wäre natürlich noch deine Auflösung sehr wichtig.




Aminara schrieb:


> Hellou Leute.. Eine Frage.. Das Spiel läuft mit maximaler Grafik auf folgendem System oder? ^^
> 
> Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
> Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q9300 @ 2.50GHz (4 CPUs)
> ...


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (16. Juli 2012)

Aminara schrieb:


> Hellou Leute.. Eine Frage.. Das Spiel läuft mit maximaler Grafik auf folgendem System oder? ^^
> 
> Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
> Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q9300 @ 2.50GHz (4 CPUs)
> ...



windows 7= Perfekt
Core2Quad=ausreichend
ram=mehr als ausreichend
HD4600Series=schwach

Guildwars2 sollte auf deinem PC  funktionieren nur musst du die auflösung und die details wohl rechtstark runterschrauben damit es nicht ruckelt.
Guck ob dein PC ein grafikkarten update hergibt und kauf dir ne preiswerte neue.

Am besten wärs natürlich wenn du ein Betakey hast und es ausprobieren kannst
Wenn du dir aber sagst mhhh guildwars 2 ist so geil dass kauf ich mir ehh dann bestell dir schnell guildwars2(mit beta key) vor mach dirn account und nimm noch schnell am letzen beta event teil( geht vom 20.7-24.7). Dann hättest du nämlich noch genug zeit um dir ne neue grafikkarte bis release zu kaufen oder wärst dir sicher das die hd4600 noch reicht


----------



## Aminara (16. Juli 2012)

Auflösung ist 1920 x 1080

Nuja.. auch wenn mein System einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.. über 90% der Spiele.. auch die neuen, laufen zu 100% bei voller Auflösung ^^ *wollt ich nur angemerkt haben*


----------



## xdave78 (6. August 2012)

max Auflösung /= ma Grafik -.-


----------



## MrMau (24. August 2012)

Hay  ich wollte fragen ob ich Guild Wars 2 auf meinem Fujitsu Laptop spielen kann.
Ich habe einen Pentium (R) Dual-Core CPU  T4300 2.10GHz und eine Geforce GT 240m CUDA 1GB Grafikkarte. Der Laptop besitzt Windows 7. Kann ich damit Guild Wars 2 Spielen wenn auch auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen?


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (26. August 2012)

edit: hab mich geirrt(verlesen >>) ja du erfüllst die mindestvorrausetzungen mehr aber auch nicht und ja es war an dich MrMau gerichtet


----------



## MrMau (26. August 2012)

Reflex ? ging das edit nein du erfüllst die minimum settings nicht ? an mich`?


----------



## Depo92 (30. August 2012)

Hallo
Also ich hab einen AMD athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual core Processor 6000+ 3.11 GHz
3,25 GB RAM 
Und ne NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT doch das spiel kann ich 2 min zocken dann kackt es ab und dann kann ich nur noch nen bericht senden wo lieg der fehler??
MFG Depo92


----------



## pLiii (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
da ich mich nicht so auskenne möchte ich mal fragen, ob ich die sypstemvoraussetzungen erfülle. Ich hab eine nvidia GeForce GT 220M ; VRAM 1 GB ; Memory 4 GB. 
Danke im voraus.


----------

